
Run-and-gun in New York City - davidwhodge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/billbarol/2012/01/25/run-and-gun-in-new-york-city/
======
pg_bot
Looks like a cool little product, sandwich video deserves a lot of praise for
their work. However after wanting to learn more about the product I found
myself picking a lot of nits about their website. The product's website
doesn't tell me whether this is a paid or free app, the News div of the page
has a series of links that go nowhere, the contrast on the paragraph text
makes it unreadable (switch from gray to white), the background colors look
better if they are inverted (hit control+option+command+8 to see it, keep the
accent colors as they are _works in chrome on mac_ ), and the navigation
doesn't know whether it wants to stay at the top of the page or follow you as
you scroll (pick one and stick with it) which is visually annoying.

~~~
davidwhodge
Thanks for the feedback. We'll do what we can to make things more clean. Can
you explain which links don't go anywhere?

FYI, the third word on the site is "free". We certainly could make that more
clear in the video though.

~~~
pg_bot
Under the --News-- div; company, transit, and press go to a page with no
content. I now see that the third word is "free" but it was covered by the
navigation as soon as I scrolled, so I didn't see it when I first glanced at
the page. I also see that the buttons for download have "free" in them as
well, but I would suggest a stronger call to action.

------
davidwhodge
We're all super pumped with how this video turned out!

